# Download speed blows.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone run across on 4glte where download speeds are under 0.30 lol. 
Full bar. 
Verizon rep says no tower outage etc. 
Swapped radios around etc.

I am not a heavy data guy and I know they can't throttle you right?

So what gives? Been like this all day long.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

All downloads/speed tests going that slow, or just through the speed test app?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. My gf's place is pretty bad, but not that bad.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> All downloads/speed tests going that slow, or just through the speed test app?


Everything. I did speed test app and browser. Browser takes forever to load lol. Spoiled by the lte lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Nope. My gf's place is pretty bad, but not that bad.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ahh. Weird thing is. Mine and my wife are doing the same thing but her sister with a tbolt isn't . Which blows my mind right now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

probably the tower you are connected to is not optimal for your location. do a battery pull after shutting down to attempt a change.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> probably the tower you are connected to is not optimal for your location. do a battery pull after shutting down to attempt a change.


I'll do that see what's up. Same location doh. Phone status also shows the same prl and lte13.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

lte and number (13) never change (just random info). it points to the numeric Google uses internally in the android source to refer to lte as it's usually easier to use number. in programming.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> lte and number (13) never change (just random info). it points to the numeric Google uses internally in the android source to refer to lte as it's usually easier to use number. in programming.


Thanks. I always learn new things every time you answer. Well seems a little better now. I am up to 1.5mb steady lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warriorpluto (Dec 11, 2011)

Look at my results.don't pay attention to the Wi-Fi results.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

See mine lol
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warriorpluto (Dec 11, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> See mine lol
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wow that's 3g speed right there. I wonder what's causing it.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> See mine lol
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki









This is mine. Blows my mind how I get greater speed on 4g than wifi when I'm in the same room


----------

